# Jilted 300 RUM owner



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Are there many other 300 RUM owners out there that are feeling left out as far a neck sizing die selection goes? I've been looking around off and on for a while now and can only get my eye on a couple Redding ones. :sniper:
Oh, and when is Hornady gonna get off their rump and make the GMX in around a 180 grain .30 cal? Atleast I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Won't any .30 cal neck sizer work? If you are only sizing the neck it won't matter. I use my .30 cal neck sizer for .308, 30-06, and 300 win.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Is your 30 cal sizer intended for the Win Mag or the 308? I figured that it would work to buy one for the biggest brass and use it on the smaller brass, but I was assuming that it doesn't work the opposite way. If You use one intended for a 06 or 308 on your win mag, I could probably just get win mag one for my ultra.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My neck sizers are just .30 cal, 6.5 cal, 6mm/.243 cal ect. I neck size my .223 and 22-250 with the same die just like the .30 cals. I don't know if the rum would need a special die or not.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

A 30 cal is a 30 cal if all you want to do is size the hole that the .308 bullet will go into than you can use any of them that make it .308. You are not sizing any of the case or touching the shoulder than it should not matter which cal you use the die for. I would guess that it should work for the rum just call one of the die makers and they would be able to tell you for sure if it works for them.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The problem with most neck sizers are they are kind of ground for the caliber in question. A 308 will not work on a RUM because you will never get it into the body of the die.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe people is right, the RUM being based on the 404 jeffery case probably won't fit a standard 30 cal neck sizer.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

that part was over looked when i was thinking about that. Just going to have to pony up and get the redding or have some one make a die.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose a Redding is in my near future. I got drawn for a Mulie Buck, so I got to start working on loads soon so I'm not rushed at the end.


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Hold the presses guys!! I have to admit that I did most of my seaching last year about this time, and it seems that in the meantime a couple other manufactures have come to my aid. I'm leaning towards a RCBS neck sizer and a hornady bullet seater. :thumb:


----------

